# Songs with a specific feel



## HazelCat (Aug 10, 2019)

theres this song I love called _ECHO, 



_And another called _uprising. 



_I'm wondering if you guys know more songs like those?
The lyrics are catchy in my opinion and the vibes they give off is wonderful to me.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 10, 2019)

It would help if you put a link in your post.  A favorite song of mine is El Condor Pasa.  It's very mellow.


----------



## Render (Aug 11, 2019)

Think I found those on YT. Here's some good vibes I'd respond with;


Spoiler: several embeds


----------



## HazelCat (Aug 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


> It would help if you put a link in your post.  A favorite song of mine is El Condor Pasa.  It's very mellow.


Ah, okay. I'll add links and listen to that ^^


----------



## HazelCat (Aug 11, 2019)

Render said:


> Think I found those on YT. Here's some good vibes I'd respond with;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: several embeds


Oo okay!


----------



## Keefur (Aug 12, 2019)

Funny.  Before you put the links up, my search show religious music. lol


----------



## AyutheTigress (Aug 12, 2019)

The songs by Birds of Tokyo always reminded me of Muse in some way.














These are just some of their stuff. I would definitely recommend them if you like Muse. They're one of my all-time faves.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)

That song reminds me of this smol grape



 
THE BEST ZELDA VILLAN EVER.
Hnngh~ he is so smol


----------

